# Looking for some advice..



## DennisP (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I need some professional help here since the local "professionals" have been less than helpful.

Basically, bought a house that was a foreclosure, it had an in-ground pool that was filled in 4 months before we closed. The banks contractors did a bad job, trashed the backyard, etc, etc... All the concrete and pool stuff was thrown in the hole, rocks and large aggregates used to fill with smaller and smaller aggregates near the top. Only about 3 inches of top soil put on top of all of that.

Let it settle out for two years, putting a 15ft easy-set pool on the spot of the "deep end" last summer to see how much it would settle. Only settled about an inch or so. Not bad I figure.

So, this year I want to put a large (52ftx28ft) paver patio on the spot as well as a 22ft diameter x 52" deep metal frame seasonal pool on one end of the paver patio.

Problem is, I can't get any professionals around here to tell me they can deal with the filled-in spot. Most say I am "ok" with a paver patio (even tho they figure it will settle in the next 5+ years more), but they all shrug and act like they have no clue about the above ground pool.

The closest I have gotten to a straight answer on if it is doable or not is from a pool builder who said I would have to re-excavate the entire spot and build it up from the bottom with the same type of clay the rest of the area is composed of, compacting every couple of inches until it is to where I want it. Even then I would be "better off" letting it settle for a year or two before I do anything with the spot. The quote for that is almost half-way to putting a new in-ground pool in from scratch.

Is this all in any way accurate?

I am beginning to feel that the bank royally screwed us from being able to use the backyard for our own purposes by pulling out the pool improperly if that *is* the case.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

your looking for trouble .
Your trying to use unstable fill as a paver and pool base.

Excavator gave you the best option for permanent fix.


----------

